Ask HN: What is your favorite productivity macOS app? - optemization
======
troydavis
Pomotroid, “A simple, configurable and visually pleasing Pomodoro timer“:
[https://splode.github.io/pomotroid/](https://splode.github.io/pomotroid/)

Bonus that it’s free and cross-platform.

